# Ginger Beer Kits - hit and miss



## i-a-n (30/8/14)

Does anybody else find ginger beer kits to be incredibly hit and miss? 
The Mrs likes the stuff so we've always got 2 or 3 batches on the go and it varies incredibly. We've tried a variety of makes etc etc one time brilliant, the next awful. 

Tried the non kit recipes and not really found a good one that didn't cost the earth. 

Any suggestions folks?

I'm thinking of doing a kit in the non alcoholic method next and hoping she doesn't notice, that might work.


----------



## calobes (30/8/14)

Brew temps always the same? I accidentally let one hit 28 and it tasted different. Not terrible, just worse than my usual 20 degree brews


----------



## GABBA110360 (30/8/14)

morgans g/beer plus dex is pretty consistent I think


----------



## i-a-n (30/8/14)

Usually keep them pretty much the same temperature.... But the plus dex may well be the answer, I tend to use raw sugar. (light bulbs coming on over head moment)


----------



## calobes (31/8/14)

i-a-n said:


> Usually keep them pretty much the same temperature.... But the plus dex may well be the answer, I tend to use raw sugar. (light bulbs coming on over head moment)


I use raw sugar in my ginger beers. Makes up about 1/3 of the fermentables. 
I use the coopers tin, 500g dex, 300g LME, and 700g raw sugar. I boil 5 lemons and 2 rinds plus 100g fresh ginger in the dex and "dry hop" 150g fresh ginger 2 days before bottling.

I've only done 4 of these but the only one that tasted off was my high ferment temp brew.


----------



## i-a-n (31/8/14)

calobes said:


> I use raw sugar in my ginger beers. Makes up about 1/3 of the fermentables.
> I use the coopers tin, 500g dex, 300g LME, and 700g raw sugar. I boil 5 lemons and 2 rinds plus 100g fresh ginger in the dex and "dry hop" 150g fresh ginger 2 days before bottling.
> 
> I've only done 4 of these but the only one that tasted off was my high ferment temp brew.



Mrs likes the sound of that, I reckon that'll be the next time around, should be this week. 
Thanks


----------



## Grott (31/8/14)

This is not so expensive and a top drop with a ginger "after burner " effect. My recipe for a good strong tasting ginger beer is:- 1 tin of Cooper's ginger beer, 1 kilo of dextrose, 1 750ml bottle of Bundaberg original natural ginger beer cordial and 2 large old ginger roots. Sanitise the food processor and pulverise the root, place in hop bag, boil about 1.5 litres of water, turn off and steep the ginger for half an hour. Put the liquid and the bag in the fermenter and off you go. I like to make it now for summer (have 90 long necks ready, yum).

Copied this from other thread, this recipe gives consistent results, the only variation is in the ginger strength due to what's available to buy. 
Cheers


----------



## Diggs (8/9/14)

Hey Grott, how sweet is this one? 
I don't drink gb a lot but when I do I prefer it sweet like the Stones Green Ginger Beer.


----------

